# Kid Squatting but not Urinating



## KidMandy (May 13, 2012)

We have a seven week old doe kid who has started squatting but is not urinating.  She either has a few drops come out, or nothing at all, and she's doing it quite frequently.  She's been normal up to this point, and is still eating fine.  She's a bit of an escape artist, squeezing herself under the fencing.  Is it possible she's injured herself?  Or that we've injured her carrying her back to the run?  She's also been into the raspberry bushes and has eaten some leaves.  Not sure if this would have an effect on her.

We are new to goats, and there's nothing in our books about this kind of thing 


Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## ksalvagno (May 13, 2012)

It sounds like a bladder infection to me. Can you take her to a vet and have her checked out?


----------



## KidMandy (May 13, 2012)

I was thinking bladder infection too, but didn't know if goats got those :/

We have a great "large animal" vet around here, and since she's still bottle feeding, I should be able to get a urine sample easily in the morning to take in for analysis.  I wonder what would have caused that?

I was doing a bit of research to see if I could get more info, and one forum post I found noted their doe had been eating chicken feed.  Our little escapee has been in the chicken run and eating their feed too.   She's not showing signs of pain or distress while urinating, though, which was what this other poster had noted.  I think they were leaning toward Urinary Calculi as the diagnosis with their goat.

Looks like I'll be calling the vet in the morning.

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 14, 2012)

Hopefully you are catching it early before the pain would really start.


----------



## redtailgal (May 14, 2012)

I do urge you seek a vet's opinion on this.

However, Raspberry leaves are used by herbalists, either eaten whole or brewed into a tea to treat urinary problems and to help with water retention.  The leaves are a diuretic, which would cause her to have the urge to urinate more often.  In some cases, the leaves can cause painful bladder spasms.


----------



## KidMandy (May 14, 2012)

That's interesting about the raspberry leaves.  Is that something that would just work its way out of her system?  Because I've just spent the last hour or so outside with the kids, and she's not doing it anymore.


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2012)

RTG - I thought that when I read about the raspberry leaves too but since I'm just getting into herbals I didn't want to say anything.  Thank you for doing so.

KidMandy - Almost any "toxic exposure" will flush out of the system given enough time, so I'd say yes that once the raspberry leaves were removed from the picture that she would have started to recover.  She may just be more sensitive than the other goats to them, I'd keep a continued eye on her though.


----------



## redtailgal (May 14, 2012)

The effects of eating raw raspberries leaves would last 24-48 hours normally.  

Make sure that she has access to clean cool water........change it frequently as she'll drink fresh water better than stale water.

Raspberry leaves would have to be eaten in very large amounts over a long period of time to have any permanent effects, in MOST cases.

If you have other goats, it would be a good idea to not let the have access to the raspberry leaves, as some indian cultures used a raspberry leaf tincture to induce labor or abortion.  It was VERY effective, but it did work at times.


----------

